# Wishing Fenix come up with a Cree Headlamp.



## LA OZ (Dec 4, 2006)

So that I can purchase two for myself .
If you want one, voice your request here.


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 4, 2006)

lol... i was just about to post a similar thread! thats really freaky!

yes... fenix.. cree headlamp... intregreted (battery and housing in one)... with a cree LED and some sort of RED light option... 1xAA (including 14500 li-ions... waterproof... all under 100 grams!


----------



## iamerror (Dec 4, 2006)

That would be sweet, definately with multi-levels!


----------



## damon (Dec 4, 2006)

yup that will b great
i dont mind if it uses 3 or 4 AA battery

crazy bright wit crazy runtime


----------



## springnr (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't have the Cree version yet but my Fenix headlamp has been right handy.


----------



## carrot (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd love to see one running off the user's choice of 1AA or 1x123, with some kind of piston or spring that accommodates both. For the 1AA, it would be bored so that neither AA's nor 123's will rattle inside the body.


----------



## Brum (Dec 4, 2006)

carrot said:


> I'd love to see one running off the user's choice of 1AA or 1x123, with some kind of piston or spring that accommodates both. For the 1AA, it would be bored so that neither AA's nor 123's will rattle inside the body.


Personally, I dont think Fenix will produce a headlamp in the near future. It's a completely different thing compared to a normal 'round' flashlight, also a headlight typically isnt made out of aluminium, what Fenix now uses for all of their lights. 
And whats it with a single AAA/AA/123, a headlight needs to be practical, should be able to run it for a few hours flat working on something. For a normal flashlight, which a turn on and off frequent I dont mind changing the bat every (few) hour(s). On a headlight however that would really get annoying. 

And I don't need Fenix to produce headlights, they are very good at producing little 'normal' flashlights, IMHO they should stay focused at that market. If PT would just make a Crea-pex.... :rock:

Just my $0,02...


----------



## Illum (Dec 4, 2006)

pardon my n00bish n00bishness, but....
I dont remember fenix ever created a luxeon headlamp....I suppose i could ask carro...erm, 4sevens


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it would be cool if Fenix or an aftermarket company came up with an aluminum headlamp body for the P1D head that holds the batteries horizontal and has a reverse clickie switch to make mode changes easier. 2xAA or 1xCR123 shouldnt be too hard to do


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 4, 2006)

sweet!!!!

fenix are YOU seeing this?

and you better come up with a true bicycle light!!!not a sissy attachment for a light...


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 6, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> I think it would be cool if Fenix or an aftermarket company came up with an aluminum headlamp body for the P1D head that holds the batteries horizontal and has a reverse clickie switch to make mode changes easier. 2xAA or 1xCR123 shouldnt be too hard to do


 +1... i had a similar idea with a 1x123 surefire tube horizontal with a normal surefire bezel... suprisingly the weight is pretty light... the light just need to make sure it doesn't get too hot though


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Dec 8, 2006)

ahhh... Ideally ... 2 cree's



1 narrow focus for throw

1 wide focus for task

the ability to use them at the same time. 

Same look and feel as the stenlight. 
Off the deep end

incorporate batteries into housing or provide plug in for optional pocket carry.battery back 
you could even... hinge the light housing to the battery housing so the light can unfolded flat for pocket carry.
ohhh and it needs to be around $49


----------



## moontroll (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes I would love a Fenix headlamp,Something with throw and power,and flood with long run times.Like the Apex but better and no blue light.


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd buy one. Would like a 2 led version with multi-level availability.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 10, 2006)

Forget a headlamp, I want a helmet-mounted bike light with an XR-E!


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now. 
80 lumens (2 hours) on high
15 hours on low

It's NOT fenix though


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 10, 2006)

Who is it and when can I get one?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 10, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


 

Does it have flat regulation during those runtimes? This could be awesome!!! :rock:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 10, 2006)

beautifully-stupid said:


> ahhh... Ideally ... 2 cree's
> 
> 
> 1 narrow focus for throw
> ...


YES.

I'd pay quite a bit more than $49 for that, though. 


4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


More info, please, 4sevens!


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 10, 2006)

Guys, sorry to leave you hanging, but thats all the info that I have (and am willing
to release at this point). Too much info released too early as I have learned 
causes more trouble than not. Basically, I'm working on it. When things
begin to pan out, I'll be more than happy to release more info. As far as time frame,
I'm told around mid Februrary.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 10, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


...please tell me it's small and does have a sensible bike helmet attachment.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 10, 2006)

You could get the next best thing to a headlight if you get one of these  

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_38&products_id=184


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 11, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


 a headlamp needs more than 2 levels


----------



## TMorita (Dec 11, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> a headlamp needs more than 2 levels


 
It really depends, on my experience.

My River Rock 0.5 watt headlamp is fine with two levels, and my Zenix IQ 1 watt is fine with three levels. I feel like I can always set a comfortable light level with both.

However, my PT Apex 3 watt LED only has two levels, and both levels are too darn bright most of the time! It really needs at least three levels of light, maybe even four.

Basically, my point is that the brighter the headlamp, the more lighting levels you need to set an appropriate light level.

Toshi


----------



## NoFair (Dec 11, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Guys, sorry to leave you hanging, but thats all the info that I have (and am willing
> to release at this point). Too much info released too early as I have learned
> causes more trouble than not. Basically, I'm working on it. When things
> begin to pan out, I'll be more than happy to release more info. As far as time frame,
> I'm told around mid Februrary.



Sounds really nice!

If it is possible could this be fitted with a diffuser/filter? Most headlamps have a too concentrated beam for work up close...

2AA would be even better than a single cr123  Probably easier to sell to people outside this place as well

Looking forward to seeing it!

Sverre


----------



## tron3 (Dec 15, 2006)

As I said in another thread, that would be the Platnium version of the LO-Ti.  

You know what makes Fenix such a great company... they listen to their customers and dealers. Since they are in China they can accept our ideas without fear of law suit. 

Heck, we just want the light, and Fenix delivers! Other guys seem to do something a little different intentionally to make it different enough as NOT to appear as the hundred suggestions they received.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 15, 2006)

I want 3xAAA adapter Aluminum body and 2 Cree XE (one or 2 LD's selectable) 3 levels of brightness focasable lense.

Then it will get better runtime than my Pila 150A Lux I headplamp but be much brighter when needed.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 15, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


 Sounds like one heck of a headlamp!

I'd prefer a 1XCR123 over any AA/AAA headlight.


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Wishing for a Cree Headlamp.*

I see the advantage of both AA and RCR/CR123. AA would be good for most availability for most people, but CR123 gives those of us who already use and stock CR123's to get more out of a lamp. 3V in a compact cold resistant package is too much an advantage over AA's. 

Personally, I would like to see nice headlamps (also suitable for bike helmet mount) with 2AA and CR123. Three levels for maximum usage.

And then a 1AA for a light-weight, compact, easy to feed camp light to complement a hand torch. We know a 1AA can supply 350mA for an XR-E in some people's mods, so powering a Cree XR-E is no problem. If that same one could use a single CR123 with adapter, more the better.

Then a 2xCR123 or 4AA version for helmet use with remote battery pack would rock!

And make it available with or at least fit both optics and reflectors...


----------



## nzbazza (Dec 20, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though



Sounds excellent. can't wait for further info.


----------



## Gnufsh (Dec 24, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


Sounds good. I'd be interested.


----------



## zgurl (Jan 4, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


 
Great... waiting for availlability !!


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd love one 4 Sevens!!

I'll order a couple!


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 4, 2007)

a headlamp needs a HIGH setting... a fairly bright medium setting... and a VERY low low setting.... (unless there is a red light option)...

two just isn't enough for a headlamp


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 4, 2007)

I donno, I never use medium on my HLX-712L. It's either high, or low. Granted low still isn't VERY low in output


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 4, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> I donno, I never use medium on my HLX-712L. It's either high, or low. Granted low still isn't VERY low in output


 thats because high on the 712 lasts 5 hours..... in that headlamp the medium level is pointless since the high level lasts for so long... 

the high level should last for 1-3 hours.... that way its as bright as possible (keeping in mind heat obviously)... the medium should be as bright as possible while allowing 3-8+ hours of light... the low setting just needs to be low enough to prevent night vision destruction yet usable... something around 1-2 lumens depending on beam profile


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 4, 2007)

I know....it's too bad about 260 mA is all the LED gets on high. But I guess that's all they felt was possible using all plastic construction. I guess it is bright enough, but it will be nice to have something two or three times as bright and still run for the same amount of time.


----------



## TMorita (Jan 4, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> I know....it's too bad about 260 mA is all the LED gets on high. But I guess that's all they felt was possible using all plastic construction. I guess it is bright enough, but it will be nice to have something two or three times as bright and still run for the same amount of time.


 
Oh, that's easy.

Just mod the headlamp to use C cells instead of AAs. 



Toshi


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 5, 2007)

It uses two CR123A batteries actually  But it runs for a long time as it is, it's just that because of the plastic construction it probably couldn't take too much heat.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 5, 2007)

That would be good, maybe a Cree bicycle light


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Jan 6, 2007)

*..................................................Cree Headlamp please !!!!*



4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


.
................ ..........................


----------



## Concept (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeh Fenix headlamp would be good and the bike light too. I'll get one!


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 29, 2007)

Any new info on the Cree headlamp? Maybe a rough price estimate?


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Jan 29, 2007)

4Sevens,

I would like to get at least 2 of Cree Headlamps, specially from Fenix . 
The more hi power and throw the better , please put me on waiting list if you come up with the product thanks.

Duc


----------



## paulr (Jan 29, 2007)

I really want a 1aa headlamp, that's what's really missing. The L1P and now L1D CE are plenty bright for a headlamp and they use 1AA. Even a 3x5mm light using 1aa would be fine. Those concerned about cold weather can use L91 lithium AA's. 123's are just a worse power source than aa's, a holdover from the Surefire 6P era, given how well L91's and NiMH AA's work for high power applications now.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 29, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though



Any news on this?


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 29, 2007)

yea.... a 1xAA up to 4.2v is what is needed.... that would be the most awesome headlamp.... that is if its with a reflector/cree/red lighting option/regulated/waterproof


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd get one also. Mid Feb is soon here.


te


----------



## Jerimoth (Jan 30, 2007)

Count me in- I use headlights for search and rescue and could probably get other rangers to purchase them as well.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jan 30, 2007)

After the XR-E that i ordered comes in the mail, i'm going to mod it into an SL Argo HP.. Should be around ~50lm on high and 11lm low. Only two stages, but heck, if you need a dim light of any color just get a photon with a clip and use it when you need to see up close.
Since the Argo HP can use a 17650 li-ion cell, i'll probably reach ~5 hour runtime on high and over 20 on low.

I'll let you know what happens when the Cree comes in.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jan 30, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though



I'm in for it, if your selling it, it has to be quality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :goodjob:


----------



## ibcj (Feb 5, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Guys, sorry to leave you hanging, but thats all the info that I have (and am willing
> to release at this point). Too much info released too early as I have learned
> causes more trouble than not. Basically, I'm working on it. When things
> begin to pan out, I'll be more than happy to release more info. As far as time frame,
> I'm told around mid Februrary.




Any news ? Mid February is days away.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 6, 2007)

> After the XR-E that i ordered comes in the mail, i'm going to mod it into an SL Argo HP..-Enzo



I just ordered a SL Argo HP... I've already got plenty of 17670s to run in it, but I was also thinking of XRE or Seoul P4 modding this light....

I'm excited to hear how your mod goes... 
Question for ya- were you able to source a XRE on a STAR already (I assume the luxI in the HP is on a star)... Having it already on a star would make this mod a whole lot easier. (I don't trust my soldering abilities enough to solder that close to a fragile emitter) if so- where from? I think I saw that Cutter electronics had some on stars... never dealt with them before though..

I think the SL Argo HP is probably the best host for this mod available right now (especially with CPFers in mind, who like their lithium and lithium-ion rechargable options).


----------



## jar3ds (Feb 6, 2007)

mdocod said:


> I just ordered a SL Argo HP... I've already got plenty of 17670s to run in it, but I was also thinking of XRE or Seoul P4 modding this light....
> 
> I'm excited to hear how your mod goes...
> Question for ya- were you able to source a XRE on a STAR already (I assume the luxI in the HP is on a star)... Having it already on a star would make this mod a whole lot easier. (I don't trust my soldering abilities enough to solder that close to a fragile emitter) if so- where from? I think I saw that Cutter electronics had some on stars... never dealt with them before though..
> ...


 what is going to be your reflector option? Are you just going to customize the stock reflector to focus your new LED? or are you using another reflector? 

Thanks!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 12, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 12, 2007)

Moved to a more appropriate thread


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1849836#post1849836


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mid-February has come and past. Any updates on this mysterious light?


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 20, 2007)

No word from my non-fenix supplier. I'm going to shoot another email to them
again. Hmmmm...


----------



## jar3ds (Feb 20, 2007)

4sevens said:


> No word from my non-fenix supplier. I'm going to shoot another email to them
> again. Hmmmm...


 YAY! Keep us informative ... Excited!


----------



## zgurl (Feb 21, 2007)

still waiting for the "perfect" headlamp (even if I am really happy with my PT EOS+IMS17+Cree)


----------



## glockboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Any news?  


4sevens said:


> No word from my non-fenix supplier. I'm going to shoot another email to them
> again. Hmmmm...


----------



## luminari (Feb 27, 2007)

Hehe yeah I'm in for a Fenix headlamp, too. They could totally own that market as it seems to take Princeton Tec/Black Diamond/Petzl forever to adopt the new emitter technology. Oh wait, it's only been like four months.  Still, sign me up!

It really needs to have sufficient heat sinking (make the body out of aluminum or have a heatsink like the Princeton Tec Apex) and have 3 levels (ridiculously high, bright medium, and very very low). A diffuser like the one on the Petzl Myo XP would be great.

I'd buy a bunch. I just modded my Princeton Tec Apex to use a Seoul Semiconductor P4 and low is now almost the same as the old high, and the 5mm LEDs are just too nasty blue. It needs to have a super low mode on the main emitter.


----------



## Raptor# (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, Yes and YES!!!!! to that! 100% Agreed, luminari. 3 modes would be all i'd need too. Low enough low to keep nightvision.

I would just ask for one more thing: a diffuser! 
With a rather throwy normal beam and a diffuser this would be the nuclear-powered swiss army knife of Headlamps!


Wah.. huh? Oh, i've been dreaming again.. okok, i'll wake up. (But maybe... someday... this dream becomes reality.  Not giving up my hope yet.  )

/Edit: Oooh, and how about changeable reflectors, like on the huntlight... super smooth and strong orange peel would be enough choices i think. Well, maybe now im just getting greedy...  but i really like the idea.


----------



## whippoorwill (Feb 28, 2007)

paulr said:


> I really want a 1aa headlamp, that's what's really missing. The L1P and now L1D CE are plenty bright for a headlamp and they use 1AA. Even a 3x5mm light using 1aa would be fine. Those concerned about cold weather can use L91 lithium AA's. 123's are just a worse power source than aa's, a holdover from the Surefire 6P era, given how well L91's and NiMH AA's work for high power applications now.


 
Get the Gerber Triode 3x5mmx1aaa.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 10, 2007)

So... any news?


----------



## GaryF (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 4sevens (May 10, 2007)

I visited the headlamp guys when I was in china. I got to check out a XRE proto 
One is coming - hard to say exactly when but my thought its is 1 month out 
Keep in mind these are not fenix's - rather it's another company.


----------



## RGB_LED (May 10, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.


 ... I had hoped that it would run off 2xAA's instead but, alas, you can't have everything. If it runs on CR123's, I hope it can run off a rechargeable RCR123.  



4sevens said:


> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low


Just wondering why a headlamp would put out 'only' 80 lumens when a P2D-CE puts out 135 lumens in Turbo mode...


----------



## RGB_LED (May 10, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I visited the headlamp guys when I was in china. I got to check out a XRE proto  One is coming - hard to say exactly when but my thought its is 1 month out


----------



## ensile (May 20, 2007)

when a cree headlamp is released, is when i buy one.


----------



## shakeylegs (May 20, 2007)

I'd jump all over an ultra-lightweight seoul or cree headlamp with a really low low, 3 stages, high efficiency, running off a single 123 or r123 battery. 
Come to think of it, Ive got a P1dce and I've got some crazy glue . . .


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 20, 2007)

Please 47's get this one in our flashaholic hands as soon as possible! I've been wanting a Cree headlamp as soon as the cree craze began. Currently I've been using my Rexlight or my Jetbeam C-LE in the headband thing that is made to use with a Minimag. I got it at EMS for $6 if I remember correctly. It works pretty well but the beam is to the side of the head and doesn't work quite as well as a headlamp.


----------



## crislight01 (May 20, 2007)

so this would make we are waiting for two cree headlamps! one from 47 and one from zebra light or is it the same?, i am really looking forward to see this(manufacturing, toughness of the lamp,design, makrolon ?, polycarbonate?)


----------



## moonfish (May 20, 2007)

I could see literally using one of the small flashlight heads on the headlamp and then having two or four LEDs on the headlamp base that the flashlight head screws onto. LEDs for low & flood because I usually want them both together anyway. The flashlight heads can take the heat and the regulation gets reasonable runtime out of 2aa. 

Someone is going to make a headlamp head out of metal for under $300 eventually. Someone needs to step up to the plate. 

i can't believe people suggest strapping a flashlight to your head. That is unweildy at best.


----------



## shakeylegs (May 20, 2007)

I wouldn't want a minimag strap-on ~) but my P1d is light, and it doesn't flop around on a headband! say no more


----------



## nzbazza (May 20, 2007)

I started night tramping (hiking) with a minimag in a elastic headlamp many years ago. It worked fine for me then and if neither of the 47's or zebralight cree headlamps work out then I'm going to use a fenix L1/2D-ce or L2D in an elastic headband.


----------



## BlackDecker (May 20, 2007)

Count me in for a Fenix headlamp. Something that uses 2aa's with a cree would be a nice... I really don't need another headlamp that uses 3aaa's.


----------



## crislight01 (May 31, 2007)

wishing too, a fenix headlamp made from anodized aluminium type III or polycarbonate.(little battery case in the back)

running with Two AA baterries(nimh too) and with same config and runtimes as a Fenix L2D CE plus a low low mode and reverse polarity protection. go for it!!! please!!!


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 2, 2007)

Any updates on a Cree headlamp?


----------



## Leathermanwave (Jun 4, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> Any updates on a Cree headlamp?


----------



## f22shift (Jun 4, 2007)

nzbazza said:


> I then I'm going to use a fenix L1/2D-ce or L2D in an elastic headband.


 
how well did this work? i ordered one of those headstraps made for the minimag i think so i'm not sure if the fenix is too thin to hold in.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 4, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I visited the headlamp guys when I was in china. I got to check out a XRE proto
> One is coming - hard to say exactly when but my thought its is 1 month out
> Keep in mind these are not fenix's - rather it's another company.


Bike/helmet attachments?


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 4, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> Count me in for a Fenix headlamp. Something that uses 2aa's with a cree would be a nice... I really don't need another headlamp that uses 3aaa's.


BlackDecker, I totally agree with you... purposely did not buy the PT Eos just because of the 2xAAA config - even if it was modded with a cree. 

I would love to see a 2xAA or 1xRCR123 Cree-based light. :twothumbs


----------



## Beaker (Jun 6, 2007)

RGB_LED said:


> I would love to see a 2xAA or 1xRCR123 Cree-based light. :twothumbs



Yes to 2xAA (or even 4xAA), but please NO NO NO to CR123... cavers hate the CR123-based lights because (1) it's way easier to use hi-cap NiMH rechargeable AA's and (2) CR123's cost waaaaay too much and are much harder to find if you are in an out-of-the-way place.

It seems that REI no longer even carries the AA based version of the Apex (only the CR123-based Apex Pro), which I guess appeals to backpackers looking to shave half a gram from their load, but for cavers it's definitely inferior.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 7, 2007)

yes a 2xAA cree based light would be cool and no CR123 please


----------



## f22shift (Jun 7, 2007)

f22shift said:


> how well did this work? i ordered one of those headstraps made for the minimag i think so i'm not sure if the fenix is too thin to hold in.


 
update
nite ize headstrap.elastic is not angled. i would recommend angled. saw one at ems.
they are not ideal for a heavy flashlight. i would recommend a single battery one(aa,aaa,cr123). my l0dce fits nicely and comfortable with weight.


----------



## nzbazza (Jun 8, 2007)

f22shift said:


> how well did this work? i ordered one of those headstraps made for the minimag i think so i'm not sure if the fenix is too thin to hold in.



My elastic headband was homemade so I just made the loops tighter than that required for a minimag


----------



## f22shift (Jun 8, 2007)

nzbazza said:


> My elastic headband was homemade so I just made the loops tighter than that required for a minimag


diy is the way to go. elastic from a craft store and sew to size. i cut and reangled the mount on mine.:candle:


----------



## wacbzz (Jun 9, 2007)

Cree headlamp by Zebralight or non-Fenix (but supported by 4Sevens)?

Either one, I'm all in...:rock:

Now, if we could just get an update...


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree ^


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jun 11, 2007)

Another vote for a single AA headlamp, preferably w/support for 14500. I also strongly prefer a diffused optic over a reflector - atleast for a headlamp.


----------



## wacbzz (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Leathermanwave (Jun 19, 2007)

wacbzz said:


>


When it finally comes out I will celebrate




. Now if we could get an update.:candle:


----------



## wacbzz (Jun 27, 2007)

Fenix...:shrug:


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hopefully they will have one that uses 2 cr123a and has the output and runtime of the P3D. Would be the perfect work light for me.


----------



## wacbzz (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess this headlamp has been pushed to the back burner...:candle:


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 6, 2007)

Fenix never said they would make a headlight; this thread is just wishful thinking, not an announcement.


wacbzz said:


> I guess this headlamp has been pushed to the back burner...:candle:


----------



## wacbzz (Jul 6, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> Fenix never said they would make a headlight; this thread is just wishful thinking, not an announcement.


 
To get into semantics, you're correct. *Fenix* never said they would make a headlight. However, 4sevens posted this:



4sevens said:


> *I'm sourcing* a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> 
> It's NOT fenix though


 
and this:



4sevens said:


> Guys, sorry to leave you hanging, but thats all the info that I have (and am willing
> to release at this point). Too much info released too early as I have learned
> causes more trouble than not. Basically, I'm working on it. When things
> begin to pan out, I'll be more than happy to release more info. As far as time frame,
> *I'm told around mid Februrary*.


 
and this last bit of info on May 10th:



4sevens said:


> I visited the headlamp guys when I was in china. I got to check out a XRE proto
> One is coming - hard to say exactly when but my thought its is *1 month out*
> Keep in mind these are not fenix's - rather it's another company


 
Yes, we know it is not a Fenix product - as was made clear - but it was 4sevens who put the idea in our head that there was to be an awesome headlamp coming out that he *_apparently_* fully supported. 

So what happened to it? Was he talking about the Zebralight? It just looked to have so much hope and now there is completely nothing...


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm also curious if he was talking about the Zebralight or another brand.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 7, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> I'm also curious if he was talking about the Zebralight or another brand.


 
That was another brand, not ZebraLight.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 9, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> To get into semantics, you're correct. *Fenix* never said they would make a headlight...


It sounded like some people thought a Fenix HL was coming (as in some people posted as such), which nobody has stated.
And Four 7's also said he knows of no Fenix headlamp in the works either... 

So... I just wanted people to be clear on this thread, since some were not so clear (as in asking for updates from fenix...:thinking.


----------



## wacbzz (Jul 10, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> It sounded like some people thought a Fenix HL was coming (as in some people posted as such), which nobody has stated.
> And Four 7's also said he knows of no Fenix headlamp in the works either...
> 
> So... I just wanted people to be clear on this thread, since *some were not so clear* (as in asking for updates from fenix...:thinking.


 
_I could be wrong, but I think when people were asking "Fenix" for updates, they were really asking 4sevens why he suddenly stopped posting updates about a headlamp that he was involved in._ Again, I could be wrong, and I cannot speak for every poster, but it seems that 4sevens is the only spokesman for Fenix on this board, so the link is purely logical. And finally, like I wrote:



> Cree headlamp by Zebralight or *non-Fenix (but supported by 4Sevens*)?
> 
> Either one, I'm all in...


 
and



> Yes, *we know it is not a Fenix product - as was made clear* - but it was 4sevens who put the idea in our head that there was to be an awesome headlamp coming out that he *_apparently_* fully supported.


 
I think that we are just interested in the headlamp that 4sevens was soooooo interested in telling the board about and then just completely stopped giving updates about it....I mean, is the headlamp still a go? Has the production been put into some delay? You know, those kind of updates that one would post, especially when they put the idea out there in the first place.:shrug:


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok ... quick update and I'm sorry for not updating... The company I was
working working with (yes WAS) subcontracted another company in china.
I started seeing some of the lights looking very similar to what we have
drawn up so I inquired - yep - they were subcontracting a company in
china. I terminated cooperation with them since the subcontracting
company would benefit from my design and feedback. This is a major
bummer because I have spent lots of time working with these guys only
to find out that I'm working with a bucket full of holes! 

Anyway, until I find another company to work with me exclusively, the
project is now on hold.

And yes, this is NOT a fenix headlamp.


----------



## wacbzz (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you for the update 4sevens (**NOT FENIX**). <<Hopefully, BAAB will see we are not talking about Fenix...


----------



## Leathermanwave (Jul 11, 2007)

Will the headlamp still be released even though it will not be under 4sevens.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 11, 2007)

Leathermanwave said:


> Will the headlamp still be released even though it will not be under 4sevens.


Well, I don't trust the guys I'm working with now. There are aspects of the design in the wild. 
To me it's on indefinite hold. I will post info if and when we have a better
working partner.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 12, 2007)

Hopefully, I won't have to clarify any extremely misleading posts again. Like this one... addressing who?


wacbzz said:


> Fenix...:shrug:


:nana:


wacbzz said:


> Thank you for the update 4sevens (**NOT FENIX**). <<Hopefully, BAAB will see we are not talking about Fenix...


----------



## half-watt (Jul 13, 2007)

*Fenix already makes a headlamp - of sorts...*

Last year for backpacking, i switched from headlamps, to a Fenix CE flashlight (i own several different Fenix CE models). Since i used two trekking poles, i needed hands-free lighting when hiking at night. The solution was both obvious and simple.

Using a clip from a $4.95 Mini-MagLite Accessory kit, i could clip the Fenix to the stiff brim of my ball-cap, or using a homemade "JakStrap" (you can buy one for $5 or less), i could side-mount it near my right temple and either angle it down or point it straight ahead.

So, you see, in a sense, Fenix already does make a hi-powered headlamp which is much lighter than my favorite PT Apex.


----------



## wacbzz (Jul 13, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> Hopefully, I won't have to clarify any extremely misleading posts again. *Like this one... addressing who?*
> :nana:


 
Hear, hear...which I then addressed here:



wacbzz said:


> _I could be wrong, but I think when people were asking "Fenix" for updates, they were really asking 4sevens why he suddenly stopped posting updates about a headlamp that he was involved in._


 
:wave:

I still want the darn headlamp - I don't really care who makes it!


----------



## shakeylegs (Jul 31, 2007)

No specifics but Fenix service indicates their R&D is exploring a headlamp.


----------



## LA OZ (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, DX now have the Cree and Seoul version of the headlamp. I purchased one each.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 10, 2007)

would it really be that hard for fenix to design this style?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5495
use a real actual fenix head on the front, that is exchangable with thier lights.
it just screws onto the front mount of the strap. 
2 sizes? then have a 2 tiered set of threads, both sizes fit.
a wire comes from this head mount point, that Caps onto the battery tube in the back

Balance the weight out by having the battery on the back

would a twistee on a head like this work for on/off and levels?

then myself (doing this design) i put a li-poly flat pack on the back of my head, about 1500ma will sit back there as a good balance, and would provide 2x as much power as 3 AAAs with no wasted space, and less total weight, so it doesnt bang around back there when joggin and stuff.

or just put a eleastic sewn in fenix body holder in the back, then have a interconnector.
any flipping fenix body could be tossed in there that would match the head and battery possibilities.

if it was the same basic fenix parts , with an interconnector a mount for the head, 3 strap head band (you can toss the top one if you dont like it). balanced, with levels, and adaptable to the rest of the fenix parts.

ALSO this would have the advantage of, if your carrying a head lamp (on your head) and a flashlight, if you break parts of one , you can get it off of the other.

or just the accessory itself, head band, interconnecting wire, you supply the fenix light to put on it.
i think people would freak out about the company if they put out a headlight Adaption kit for $20 giving thier fenix light dual use


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 10, 2007)

I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
beginning of next.


----------



## datiLED (Aug 10, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.


 
:twothumbs

Awesome. Do you know if it will be using the 100lm Rebel LED?


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 10, 2007)

datiLED said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> Awesome. Do you know if it will be using the 100lm Rebel LED?


Sorry no details yet, but from their track record you can be sure they
will use the best LED as well as the best circutry


----------



## GaryF (Aug 10, 2007)

Woohoo,  

Not really, but count me in for one


----------



## gunga (Aug 10, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.


 
Wicked!

I'm in for one for sure! Hope it is available in 1 AA and perhaps 1 CR123!
I'm getting impatient waiting for a zebralight (vapourware) so this gives me something to look forward to!

I guess I will just have to enjoy my seoul modded EOS for the next 4-6 months...


----------



## Gnufsh (Aug 11, 2007)

I would actually like a 2-4 AA headlamp.


----------



## PegAir (Aug 11, 2007)

Different folks different needs .. 

Not being a camper, caver, back-packer .. I'ld prefer getting a bit extra runtime. 2-AAA would work well for me. Even a 2AA maybe, but that starts to gain weight and I dunno if I'ld like it. I'll trust to those doing all the engineering work.

Also I'ld prefer a very floody beam with no real hotspot. Headlamps for me are a working with hands up close (< 6ft) kinda device. For seeing further out I can/do carry an additional light.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 13, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.


:twothumbs Now we're talking!

4sevens, could you please put in a word for us bike riders and see if they'd come up with a small and convenient way of attaching said headlamp to a bike helmet? I guess some would also like a handlebar mount... In either case, it'd be super


----------



## Robatman (Aug 13, 2007)

greenLED said:


> :twothumbs Now we're talking!
> 
> 4sevens, could you please put in a word for us bike riders and see if they'd come up with a small and convenient way of attaching said headlamp to a bike helmet? I guess some would also like a handlebar mount... In either case, it'd be super


 
+1

Robert


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Aug 15, 2007)

greenLED said:


> :twothumbs Now we're talking!
> 
> 4sevens, could you please put in a word for us* bike riders* and see if they'd come up with a small and convenient way of attaching said headlamp to a bike helmet?
> I guess some would also like a *handlebar mount*... In either case, it'd be super


 ......+1...................:thumbsup:...:twothumbs .... :goodjob:


----------



## GaryF (Oct 23, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 23, 2007)

greenLED said:


> :twothumbs Now we're talking!
> 
> 4sevens, could you please put in a word for us bike riders and see if they'd come up with a small and convenient way of attaching said headlamp to a bike helmet? I guess some would also like a handlebar mount... In either case, it'd be super


I'll put in a request.  Sorry no updates yet. But something is cook'in


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 24, 2007)

oh, nm.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 24, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I'll put in a request.  Sorry no updates yet. But something is cook'in


 
A LXT v2.0 (head ith a 2AA battery case connected with a wire would be almost perfect for me. Maybe even with a r100

Many of the Fenix heads would work well if fitted to an adapter on a strap with a wire going to a battery case

Looking forward to this one.:thumbsup:

Sverre


----------



## nzbazza (Oct 24, 2007)

Good news that Fenix are still looking into a H/L! For me the ideal would be either a P2D-RB100 or L1D-RB100 transformed into a headlamp.


----------



## kbrd (Oct 24, 2007)

I would buy a headlamp with throw and brightness similar to my L2D-CE. Too much flood doesn't work for me on a trail.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2007)

Love my ZebraLight. :kiss:


But *still* wanna' see what Fenix comes up with. 




_


----------



## f22shift (Oct 31, 2007)

i wish they can come up with some right angle accessory for the l1d etc

basically you would screw the head on one end and the body on the other so it functions just like normal but with a 90 deg angle.


----------



## kbrd (Oct 31, 2007)

I e-mailed Fenix about a new headlamp. Here was the reply:

>>Thank you so much for your attention on us. Frankly speaking, the headlamp is just a distant plan with no further details, for most of the energy is put in the research of another new product. And the R?D department are trying their best to work out more innovational flashlight to meet customer’s taste.<<


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 31, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.





kbrd said:


> I e-mailed Fenix about a new headlamp. Here was the reply:
> 
> >>Thank you so much for your attention on us. Frankly speaking, the headlamp is just a distant plan with no further details, for most of the energy is put in the research of another new product. And the R?D department are trying their best to work out more innovational flashlight to meet customer’s taste.<<


 
Uh...


----------



## spyderknut (Oct 31, 2007)

The Fenix response may only mean that what they are developing is not only a headlamp like Zebra is not strictly a headlight. Timing discrepencies, I can't explain. Perhaps Fenix is holding their cards close.


----------



## mountainwalker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone know for sure if Fenix is coming out with a cree headlamp January 2008? I'm on the fence re modifying two PT EOS headlamps. Also anyone have any idea how much power they would allow it (2 or 3 AAA?) and what settings it would have? A mod PT EOS with the best Seoul LED would be almost perfect for my uses (night hiking, biking and skiing).

Also how much better would a cree LED be than the best Seoul LED available for the PT EOS? Doesn't seem like the difference would be substantial. Appreciate any and all thoughts. I'm as new as can be to the forums. 

Candlepowerforums is a great resource. Thanks all for sharing your experience,

EJ


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 15, 2007)

Any news on this?


----------



## etc (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah a headlamp is ultimately most useful LED tool.


----------



## marksand (Jan 14, 2008)

Attention LA OZ :

This post is now running into 2008. You started it in 12-06. It has had over 12K viewers!

I have never posted to it before. I'm not a way out here beam-head, but fall under the bell curve on the portable lighting intereest group side because I live where you can see the northern lights (brilliantly) sometimes at night, far from street lights and my interests and work put me out the door at night often. 

Coincidentally, I have written to the Fenix guy about a headlight and he responded on 5/08/07 *"i'm working on a headlight. it's not fenix brand though. 
"4sevens" brand " *

I don't know if this Forum has the "btt" or back to top feature, whereby the original author can send his query back to the top of the group pile, but the query deserves it. It isn't like it's been smelling up the Forum like a fish, someone posted in 12-07.

If you don't want to do it, I'll do some kind of new one, maybe - keep the fire alive!

Hamlet Fermi


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm happy with my Zebralight!!! :twothumbs


----------



## greenLED (Jan 16, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Any news on this?


Well, their new website has a section for headlamps, so...   

I hope there's a degree of modularity in them, so they can be used on a bike as well. Or maybe bike lights are next?


----------



## GaryF (Jan 16, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Well, their new website has a section for headlamps, so...




That's encouraging. I posted over on Marketplace this morning asking if there was any update, but had not noticed the Fenix website addition.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2111233&postcount=256


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 17, 2008)

Please, please, please have a built-in slider diffuser. That would be nice, especially if the "low" is the standard 10-15 lumens :devil:


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 17, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.



Finally, my wish is coming true . Hope it won't be too long now. I hope it will be something light and well balance. Anything above the AAA battery capacity is good. Make sure it can accommodate an xtra large head size that I've got.


----------



## DavidC (Jan 26, 2008)

I regularly use headlamps in my construction repair work -- in attics, under foundations, in walls, etc. I've got several headlights but they just aren't bright enough. 

Things I would like to see:

1) three or four AA batteries
2) durable battery holder at back of head
3) one or two cree heads with varying power and focus


I did find one vendor with a cree headlight but unfortunately their rates are skyhigh. Even tho this is a tax deduction for me, I can't justify paying this kind of money:

http://www.foxfury.com/products/pro_series/index.htm


(their cree heads are "3 watt" models)


----------

